# Cabela's Guide Wear



## badkarma (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been trying to do some research for a rain suit (parka and bibs) that I can wear fishing and hunting (camo).  I have heard a lot of people rave about the Cabelas guide wear on other forums, but wanted to get the opinion of those who have used this stuff in GA.  There are two different versions of the suit and by reading the info, can't really tell the difference of one over the other.  It ain't cheap so tell all you know and thanks for the input:  

1. Fit: Do they run small/large/just right?  (I wear 2X usually)
2. Heat retention:  Can they be worn in hot GA summer rain without burning up?  Do they have any insulation (I could just layer underneath in cold weather)
3. Durability:  How do they hold up to briars, limbs, crankbaits?  Basically, do they tear easily?
4. Noise:  Are they quiet or do they make a nylon type zip noise?
5.  Performance:  Do they *really* keep the rain off and not leak?
6. anything I left off?


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you talking about the MT050 Gore Tex? If so, I have a set and absolutely love it. Definitely expensive, but worth the price if you can afford it. I actually got my Parka on Ebay NWT from a seller that seems to always have the jackets. I ended up paying full price on the pants from Cabelas though. He looks to have a listing up right now, you can save an extra 60bucks or so. Here is a link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cabelas-MT050-G...n_s_Athletic_Apparel&var=&hash=item905b36f75c

As far as your questions:
1. I typically can wear some larges, but mostly have to wear XL's. Since it is uninsulated, I wanted to make sure that I could put something under if needed. I ordered the XL and kind of wish I didn't. The jacket swallows me. If you don't plan to wear anything under it, get a size smaller for sure.
2. They are uninsulated, but I don't know about wearing it in the hottest part of summers. I know I would be hot, but at the same time, I would be hot in any jacket in the summer.
3. They do not tear easily, but I also try to avoid briars as much as possible. I do not have a tear or anything that has caused a leak yet.
4. Noise - this was what I was worried about the most, as I planned to use it during bow season primarily and had seen a review or two about it not being that quiet. I think those reviews were absolutely wrong. While it is not as quiet as fleece, it is by far the quietest rain suit I have had or seen.
5. Absolutely. When you first get it and feel it, you think there is no way that it is going to be waterproof, but it is. I have never had a drop of rain go through it.


----------



## badkarma (Sep 9, 2010)

The link went to the quiet pack version.  That is not the one everyone was talking about.  They are still the MT050 fabric, but they are the the Guidewear Series.  

*Gore-Tex MT050 Guidewear Extreme Weather Rain Parka & Bibs*
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...70082&parentType=index&indexId=cat470082&rid=


*Gore-Tex MT050 Guidewear Rain Extreme*
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...70082&parentType=index&indexId=cat470082&rid=


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Then I am of no help. You are right, my jacket is the quiet pack gtx. Still a great product and I can only guess that the one you are looking at is as well since it is a newer and theoretically more advanced version.


----------



## badkarma (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  I think you are right, if it is an upgrade then your assessment helps.  They all use the MT050 material so it sounds like good stuff, but man, $500 for a suit is probably a stretch for me anyways.


----------

